# Sometimes joining is easier than saying NO!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So for as long as I can remember when ever Mac is on his long lead and catches sight of a bird he does what all good hunting dogs do. He crouches, points and slowly moves towards the birds for a few steps. Then he does what all *bad* hunting dogs do and runs without being told and really gives my shoulders a shock!!. As I don't hunt I continued to tell him no, no, no as soon as started to crouch as I knew what was coming. This never worked and always resulted in a shock to the shoulders.
Yesterday I thought alright you love this "game" so let's play it but under my rules. So as soon as he crouched when looking at a bird so did I. He looked at me as if to say "hey what are you doing" and I gave him the wait command and held out my arm in a downward L shape. I moved slowing towards the birds and he followed suit. Then I yelled "go" and raised my arm, he ran after them but the good thing was that the distance I covered in getting him to move slow made it so that the point the bird took off was close enough that the lead didn't go tight. So now he gets the benefit of his favourite "game" and I get to enjoy playing with him and not having my shoulders pulled out.  Sometimes joining in is easier than saying No!


----------

